# webkit-gtk error

## rafiki21

hola buenas noches, tengo un problema espero puedan ayduarme

Instale recientemente gentoo a 64 bits por medio de genkernel y a la hora de querer compilar Gnome me aparecio un error casi a la finalizasion de la instalacion, el archivo de error es el webkit-gtk-1.2.3 lo que me aparese es lo siguiente ( disculpen si no pongo todo el error completo pero es lo unico que se alcasa a ver en la pantalla)

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3279:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/work/webkit-1.2.3'

>>> Failed to emerge net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.3/temp/build.log' 

Alguna idea de como hacerle para instalar la aplicasion???

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Es muy poca información la que posteas, debes colocar algo más arriba antes del error para poder interpretar el por que del mismo

----------

## rafiki21

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Es muy poca información la que posteas, debes colocar algo más arriba antes del error para poder interpretar el por que del mismo

 

Holaaa, disculpa si no pongo algo mass pero el problema es que no tengo instalado algun ambient grafico si acaso solo el driver de nvidia y el xorg, tratando de hacer un "emerge -a gnome" me aparese dicha dependencia que es el webkit-gtk y por esa aplicasion no puedo finalizar la instalacion de Gnome, entonces en mi pantalla solo me aparese la ultima parte del error  :Embarassed:   e estado leyendo un poko hacerka del mismo error y creo que tiene que ver con la configuracion del CFLAGS yo tengo un intel core 2 duo y al menos cuando instalava gentoo en 32 bit nunca me paso esto, bueno gracias por tu ayuda y tu tiempo que te tomaste para leer ya si no hay algun pocible solucion queria ver si hay algun comando o alguna forma de desisntalar todas las dependencias de alguna aplicacion en este caso seria la de Gnome, cuando explico en la parte de arriba por dicho error de una apliacion osea webkit.gtk no se pudo concluir la instalacion de gnome entonces quisiera ver si puedo desisntalar todas las aplicasiones que instalo para la intalacion de gnome y asi poder instalr mejo KDE

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola:

Mira este post a ver si te ayuda: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838524-highlight-webkitgtk.html

Saludos cordiales.

----------

